# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  Hot, hot, hot. New Snark Tuner model $11.95. Limited quantities.

## NewsFetcher

JazzMando What's New - Since its introduction last year, we've held it to be the best tuner for mandolin, the Planet Waves PW-CT-12 "NS Mini" clip-on tuner. Its sleek profile, immediate response, and crisp visual makes it perfect for a small fretted instrument, but the downside is the diminuitive clips are not really built for repetitive clamping. It's best purchased and left on the instrument--all the time (even in the case). 
Arguably the hottest all purpose tuner is the new *Snark SN8 "Super Tight"* clip on. Although the face is gigantic in comparison, the base will be stronger if you want to remove it after each tuning. It reads just as well, an for the bifocal crowd, might have a slight edge. 
Here's a rundown of the new specs. If you've purchased a red or blue one, note this has been improved last spring (2012):
NEW BRIGHTER, EASIER TO READ DISPLAY THAN OTHER SNARK TUNERS!  
TIGHTER, MORE ACCURATE TUNING THAN PREVIOUS MODELS!
SUPER FAST RESPONSE DUE TO PIEZO IMPROVEMENTS!
HAIR SPLITTING ACCURACY!
FULL COLOR ROTATING DISPLAY!
EXTENDED FREQUENCY RANGE FOR TUNING ALL INSTRUMENTS!
"STAY PUT" CLIP!
TAP TEMPO METRONOME!
PITCH CALIBRATION (415-466Hz)!
If this is a tuner you'd like to have to use on multiple instruments, now's the time to get an incredible deal.  List price of *$39.99*, Dietze Music running a limited special of *$11.95* on these, but only while quantities last. At the rate they've been selling, they probably won't last more than this weekend, so you'll want to act fast.
*Purchase information*:   Snark SN8 "Super Tight" clip on chromatic tuner



More news...

----------


## rgray

First off - this was a great enough deal that I bought two.  I had a Snark SN-2 that I liked but made the mistake of putting it in my pocket and broke the long ball-n-joint stem that definitely has its advantages but is a little weak if not careful.  Kept using my Intelli-touch but then saw these at a great price.  Looked at the pic and figured the SN-8 was built stronger.  WRONG!  The advertising pictures used by Snark for all of its clip tuners are just a little creative to avoid showing the long ball-n-joint stem.  I never compared the SN-2 picture with the actual tuner and now see that the SN-8 uses the same long ball-n-joint stem.  I remember seeing at least one post by someone else who broke their SN-2 in their pocket same as me.  So just a heads-up that this tuner requires a little care and I would not recommend stowing in your pocket.  Here is a pic showing the stem.  Not saying don't buy, just be careful handling the tuner.

----------


## Rob Fowler

Just saw this and bought one myself. Thanks for the heads up on care for these, Bob. It was about time to replace my intellitouch that I've had since...2004!

----------


## hank

I broke mine too Bob.  I dropped mine on the floor but the same weak link the ball cup broke.  I taped mine back on and have been using it that way for months. I might tape this new one early on to protect it from future breaks. Work Good Last Long Time then.

----------


## Fstpicker

Thanks for the head's up. Ended up going to Amazon to get the SN-8 for $11.47 with free shipping. The above mentioned link charges a tremendously high shipping rate. Maybe out of USA more than likely. Cost prohibitive IMO.

Jeff

----------


## rgray

> Thanks for the head's up. Ended up going to Amazon to get the SN-8 for $11.47 with free shipping. The above mentioned link charges a tremendously high shipping rate. Maybe out of USA more than likely. Cost prohibitive IMO.
> 
> Jeff


I don't understand your shipping rates.  I bought two from Dietze Music for $11.95 ea, paid $4.75 shipment for a total of $28.65.  If not mistaken, Amazon would have required a minimum $25 purchase for free shipment.  Didn't need three and didn't need anything else from Amazon just to hit that $25 figure.  Plus I don't mind buying from Amazon but if I can benefit a smaller business for fairly close cost, I feel better.  But no matter what, definitely have no problem with Dietze Music.  The price I paid was good plus I bought from Nebraska on 8/23 and received in Virginia on 8/25 which is to me an excellent transaction.  I don't like Snark's creative advertising photography but figure you can't have it all and as long as I am aware, and can make others aware, all is good.

----------


## Fstpicker

With my Amazon prime account you get free shipping on most items and still only pay the low prices they advertise. The amount of money I save from free shipping more than pays for the Prime account many times over the course of the year. I tend to purchase many items over the year, and a good share of my Christmas gifts to my family and others.

The least amount shipping to the Orlando from Dietze Music was the $10.05 priority mail option. Comes out to be @$22.00 total. While not a bad price by any means, I'll still take the $11.47 w/free shipping for now while I can. 

Jeff

----------


## Brian Court

I bought 2 from Dietze Music as well - I went with USPS - Priority = $7.35 (I didn't need to, but I did) -- They were just a real pleasure to do business with and I wouldn't hesitate for a minute to do business with Dietz Music again. I try to go with the smaller business entrepreneur than the mega-corporation any day. -- Thanks Jamie and Tom at Dietze Music!!!

----------


## Jim Garber

I just broke my SN-2 recently and tried to epoxy the little piece that holds the ball joint but it didn't quite work. I also bought a SN-8  thru Amazon -- same price but free shipping thru Amazon prime. So far it is fine but you are right that it it basically the same construction.

----------


## Ted Eschliman

> The least amount shipping to the Orlando from Dietze Music was the $10.05 priority mail option. Comes out to be @$22.00 total. While not a bad price by any means, I'll still take the $11.47 w/free shipping for now while I can. 
> 
> Jeff


Shipping from NE to Florida is $4.75. Not free, but reasonable. Have to pay for the kid's braces somehow.

----------


## Fstpicker

> Shipping from NE to Florida is $4.75. Not free, but reasonable. Have to pay for the kid's braces somehow.


Well, that is strange because when I type in my zip code for shipping, the least expensive option is the $10+ shipping. Yes, $4.75 is a more reasonable amount to ship something this small. 

Had I known you were the owner, I would have been more inclined to get it from you instead. Now I know better and will keep you in mind next time I ever need to order something. I'd rather give you the business than Amazon. 

Thanks for the head's up! 

Jeff

----------

